# Thoughts on this JD 425?



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Folks,

I posted a question a few days looking for general advice and then came across this JD 425 listed not that far from where I live (see below). The replies to my post suggested not limiting myself to a JD and that's fine with me, an honestly this is a bit over what I was hoping to spend. I was just curious what you think about this for my needs and pricing. If I decide to drive out there and go look at it is there anything specific I should be looking for. I know my way around cars and probably have a decent eye for red flags but just no knowledge specific to lawn tractors. I'm a little concerned it might be too much deck for me but I like the idea of the size/hp for pulling loads and maybe getting a tiller to pull behind for a large garden plot. What about hours... too old? Is this like having 150k on a car or what? Thoughts? 

I've been noticing that the Craftsman GT series seem like a good value but I've been reading a lot of user reviews about things not holding up under use. Not sure what you all think.

Original post: http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/tractor-recommendations-29382/

CL ad: https://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/4900971240.html


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Badgerdude, 

I think that you really want to buy that JD mower! My advice is GO FOR IT. 

It's old, but the hours are low. And the Kawasaki water-cooled engine should last forever. Just take care of it. Blow out the radiator screens every time you use it. Grease it every time you use it. Always check the oil level before using. 
Change the coolant every few years. 

One thing, I would get him to change the cam (plastic to steel) for $300 as he offered to do. A plastic cam ain't going to last forever. 

I bought a used 2006 Deere zero turn 777 mower 5-6 years ago, with a Kawasaki 27HP water cooled engine, and it has been a workhorse for me. I've really been impressed. BUT, I take really good care of it.

Parts are expensive, but if you take care of it, you won't need many parts. My BIL has run Deere's his entire life. And he keeps them a looooong time. 

Good luck.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

My step dad is a jd 400 lawn tractor guru, he told me if I find a deal on a 425 to buy it. I'm still not sure what makes him think I need one but I trust his opinion. The guy in the ad sounds like he knows this machine well which gives me a good feeling. He may be a bit of a salesman. Go check it out, if it looks clean and well cared for make him an offer. You may see if you can get him to swap the cam for his asking price. Usually people price things to dicker a bit in my experience.


----------

